# Tower of London Recruiting



## big bad john (6 Jun 2006)

http://www.soldiermagazine.co.uk/mag/feature2.htm

talk of the tower 

ARE you a staff sergeant or above, approching the end of you 22 years of Regular service, and the holder of a Long Service and Good Conduct Medal?. Are you looking for a full-time second career in central London but would prefer to remain within a military-style environment? 

If you have been nodding madly to these questions and consider yourself a charismatic character with the gift of the gab, the Tower of London would like to hear from you.

This famous fortress’s distinguished body of yeoman warders has launched a recruiting drive and is on the hunt for high-calibre ex-Servicemen or women, who, in addition to guard and ceremonial duties at the Tower would be capable of delivering world-class customer service to the two million visitors who pass through its gigantic gates each year. 

Despite the fact that there has never been a female yeoman warder in this ancient body’s 700-year history – there is no rule precluding women from doing the job, providing, like their male counterparts, they make the grade.

Working in such a high-profile post definitely has its perks – staff accommodation is located within this exclusive 18-acre walled community on the banks of the Thames, and comes complete with own moat, village green, doctor, chaplain, and private members’ club, not to mention the Crown Jewels as neighbours.

Tucked inside this most famous of London landmarks lies a closely-knit community of yeoman warders and their families, whose lives and livelihoods have been permanently based within its imposing walls for many years. 

Steeped in history, the Tower of London has been a royal palace and fortress for more than nine centuries and was the residence of the Sovereign until Elizabethan times. Countless kings and queens have been imprisoned, murdered and executed there and the Tower has also served as a prison and an Army barracks, as well as housing the Royal Mint and the first Royal Observatory. 

When they were first established warder posts could be bought and sold, but when the Duke of Wellington arrived at the Tower in 1826 he put strict new recruitment procedures in place, stipulating that previous military service was compulsory by stating “none but gallant, deserving and meritoriously discharged sergeants of the Army shall be appointed Warders at the Tower.” 

Today, warders are recruitedpredominantly from the Army, but also the Royal Air Force and Royal Marines, and work under the expert guidance of the Chief Yeoman Warder, Yeoman Gaoler, and a team of four Yeoman Serjeants. 

The Tower is open to the public seven days a week, 361 days of the year, so this is an extremely busy place to work. Daily tasks include maintaining a 24-hour guard of the Tower’s inner defences, delighting tourists with fast-paced, fascinating and humorous guided tours and taking part in pageantry such as the historic Ceremony of the Keys at 2200 when the gates of the tower are officially locked for the night. 

Yeoman warders are also called on to attend state occasions, charity functions and overseas promotional events. 

With 900 years’ worth of history to learn off by heart, it comes as no surprise to find that recruits are allocated a senior yeoman warder as a mentor and spend between three and four months learning the ropes. 

Explaining how the Tower ticks to huge groups of inquisitive tourists, who hang off your every word, is no mean feat. Once recruits are completely confident in their ability to educate and entertain the masses, they are thoroughly tested by both the Yeoman Gaoler and the resident Governor before being let loose on unsuspecting members of the public. 

But, as appealing as the job sounds, it is not for everyone. Yeoman warders’ talents for bringing history to life are unrivalled and they are arguably among the best tour guides in the world. Standards at the Tower of London are set extremely high to preserve this hard-earned reputation, and recruitment is rigorous with an emphasis on quality rather than quantity. 

According to the 35-strong body of Yeoman Warders currently employed at the Tower, this ismore than just a job – it is a 20-year commitment to a great British tradition – and that’s the way it must stay. 

For further information contact the Human Resources Manager at HM Tower of London on 0207 488 5751 or email David.Cooper@hrp.org.uk


----------



## North Star (5 Sep 2008)

Just a comment - there was a Warder when I was there with a CD...said he was PPCLI and a former Sgt/WO...no more than a year ago...


----------



## TheNomad (23 Sep 2008)

Furthermore, there is definetly at least one female Yeoman Warder


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2008)

TheNomad said:
			
		

> Furthermore, there is definetly at least one female Yeoman Warder









Indeed - discussed here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55372.0.html


----------



## Signalman150 (25 Sep 2008)

Okay, this is a riot. 

I finally got off this damn continent for the first time in over 40 years and spent 5 weeks in Britain this past summer.  During our (i.e. wifey and I) first few days in London, we did the obligatory tour of the Tower.  I marveled at this wonderful FEMALE Beefeater that was our guide, and remarked to my wife at least a couple of times how surprised I was to see a woman Yeoman. The last time I was at the Tower, (in 1964) there were only elderly, (but equally good humoured) men wearing the distinctive black and red.

Now to click on to this thread and see a pic of the woman herself; well, that's just the icing on the cake. She really made the trip memorable. An excellent addition to the Yeoman Warders.  And as you look at that photo, lemme tell you, the sense of humour behind that smile it is very real. This made my day.


----------



## Harley Sailor (25 Sep 2008)

Another fine example of male tradiction gone to H*ll in a hand basket.  Is there anything left that females have not stuck their noses in? First we let them in tavern, then we give them the vote, then we let them in the navy, now this... when will it end.

But I have to agree, she is one of the best tour guides there.


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2008)

Let's be clear here... this is not a lady/woman.... she is a retired Warrant Officer with more than 22 yrs of service.

She has character & she brings enthusiasm to the tower.... who could ask for anything else.


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2008)

BTW Harley,  I must tell you that I have had a snoot full of "traditions" thrown in my face that make little or no sense in today's world.
For those traditions that continue to be pertinent & make sense, carry on
For those traditions that no longer make any sense, are no longer pertinent, let them die & be done with them.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2008)

Harley Sailor said:
			
		

> Another fine example of male tradiction gone to H*ll in a hand basket.  Is there anything left that females have not stuck their noses in?



The Catholic church.  And look how that's affecting them.


----------



## TheNomad (22 Oct 2008)

Harley Sailor's complaint might be better put if he could spell tradition.

I am not normally a spelling Nazi, but this sort of thing does make me laugh. ;D


----------



## dapaterson (22 Oct 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Let's be clear here... this is not a lady/woman.... she is a retired Warrant Officer with more than 22 yrs of service.
> 
> She has character & she brings enthusiasm to the tower.... who could ask for anything else.



So, if a female Warrant Officer isn't a lady, does that mean a male Warrant Officer can't be a gentleman?

I wasn't aware the two are contradictory...


----------



## Gasplug (22 Oct 2008)

The question should be: Can you be a Beefeater if you are a vegetarian.... or a vegan? ;D

Gasplug


----------



## exgunnertdo (22 Oct 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, if a female Warrant Officer isn't a lady, does that mean a male Warrant Officer can't be a gentleman?
> 
> I wasn't aware the two are contradictory...



There was some official word on this from the CF in the 90s (a CANFORGEN maybe, I forget exactly)

But the gist of it was - traditionally a "gentleman" is a "gentleman" of his own right, but a "lady" gets that title by virtue of being with/married to a "gentleman."  Hence, female officers/WOs are not "ladies" in the traditional sense of the word.  I remember the communication in the context of officers - not sure how it applies to Warrant Officers.

I remember reading it and thinking "what a waste of ink!" :


----------



## geo (22 Oct 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, if a female Warrant Officer isn't a lady, does that mean a male Warrant Officer can't be a gentleman?
> 
> I wasn't aware the two are contradictory...



Me - a gentleman ???  Nah - I work for a living... even if it is in a puzzle palace


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Oct 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Me - a gentleman ???  Nah - I work for a living... even if it is in a puzzle palace



Never accuse me of being one of those!! I'M A RAD OP BY GUM!!  ;D


Edit for spelling


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Oct 2008)

If I want to be a Lady I'll marry a Lord.  :


----------

